# Boxing Day sales, where and when are the good sales?



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Who is open December 26? We have company arriving December 27th so if I have a chance to score any good Boxing Day finds, it will have to be on the 26th. And who does the best sales? Does anyone bring in extra special stuff for Boxing Day? Generally we do the big Als Barrie and they have a pretty good sale, but I thought I might make a day trip if there were some sweet fish or corals around. I'm looking for those things you wouldn't normally buy if they were full price, but on sale, it might be tempting.


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Crayon said:


> Who is open December 26? We have company arriving December 27th so if I have a chance to score any good Boxing Day finds, it will have to be on the 26th. And who does the best sales? Does anyone bring in extra special stuff for Boxing Day? Generally we do the big Als Barrie and they have a pretty good sale, but I thought I might make a day trip if there were some sweet fish or corals around. I'm looking for those things you wouldn't normally buy if they were full price, but on sale, it might be tempting.


I always use boxing day to stock up on salt for the year. The aquavitro salinity from big al's. Don't recall the price 2 years ago, but it was a very good deal. I picked up 2 of the 225g buckets. Still have 3/4 of one of them.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Everyone has good deals on Livestock - up to 50% off.
Last year, with altcharacter, hit up Canada Corals, SUM, AK, R2O, and BA Mississauga. Hoping he might be up to it again this year! 
At CC, salt was literally flying out the door, so it must have been a good price, though I didn't buy any so can't tell you. BA usually does a really good deal on salt for boxing day, as does SUM. CC had discounts on frozen food, and several stores, SUM for sure, has a very good discount on light bulbs and other dry goods. I can't remember ever having gone go NAFB on boxing day, so maybe they don't have a sale. But I believe they're getting in a coral shipment that week, so I'm sure they'll do something. 
I know R2O is bringing more stuff in before the holidays as well as BA-S, SUM usually does, too - they do a lot of business that day!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

normally on boxing day i stock up on salt lol


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

From my experience i do not buy fish on boxing day.They constantly net fishes in there tank none stop by the time you got your fish these fish are very very stress out and will not last long in your tank .I rather pay a bit more and wait when it's not so crazy.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

simba said:


> From my experience i do not buy fish on boxing day.They constantly net fishes in there tank none stop by the time you got your fish these fish are very very stress out and will not last long in your tank .I rather pay a bit more and wait when it's not so crazy.


this is a good point, but I think if you get to places early, it's not such a big issue.
the thing is, go in with a plan. it's the same as any other shopping on boxing day, it's easy to walk away with tons of stuff you don't need. know what you might be looking for before you go into the store!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I saw teemee with a piece of paper listing all those she wanted at SUM last year


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Plans?? Who makes plans? I gotta hang out with TeeMee more and get some impulse control......... 

I agree about the fish getting stressed with all the activity. Especially if they just showed up for the sale. On the other hand, I got my multibar angel on Boxing Day sale and he's been amazing all year, so I think it's still about the health of the fish, too. Rules still apply. Has to look fat, active, and pest free.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Fun times  hope the retailers post their specials soon..need to plan ya know?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm looking to score a showpiece coral. Not a frag. So am thinking to start in Hamilton and work my way north. That's the extent of my plan.......

As long as it's not snowing.
Or raining.
And everyone else goes to Markham first.

Gotta find my battle gear.....elbow pads, shoulder pads.....


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Crayon said:


> Plans?? Who makes plans? I gotta hang out with TeeMee more and get some impulse control.........
> 
> I agree about the fish getting stressed with all the activity. Especially if they just showed up for the sale. On the other hand, I got my multibar angel on Boxing Day sale and he's been amazing all year, so I think it's still about the health of the fish, too. Rules still apply. Has to look fat, active, and pest free.


Impulse control? lol I'm learning. That said, I walked away from NAFB with a Hippocampus histrix a couple of weeks ago. My rhizos are now in an acclimation box, my dendros in ~seahorse safe nooks and crannies, but I have a pink very, very shy seahorse that doesn't really want to eat! That said, I'd planned to get back into seahorses in the new year, but in a different tank! the moral of the story is to please not look to me for impulse control  I love multi bars, you should get a second one and then you'll have a pair!



notclear said:


> I saw teemee with a piece of paper listing all those she wanted at SUM last year


Big list, but thankfully didn't find a lot of things on it. I kind of go crazy for CUC every boxing day, and will do again this year. It's always a good time to restock 



fury165 said:


> Fun times  hope the retailers post their specials soon..need to plan ya know?


you going out on boxing day? good to know 



Crayon said:


> I'm looking to score a showpiece coral. Not a frag. So am thinking to start in Hamilton and work my way north. That's the extent of my plan.......
> 
> As long as it's not snowing.
> Or raining.
> ...


where are you going in Hamilton? you might want to wait until Makco's shop opens - it's imminent - I'm sure he's going to have some insane sps.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*SeaUMarine (SUM) Christmas Sale Begins.....*

Wackyness Starts Today......

http://www.seaumarine.com/specials.htm


----------



## Norco (Jan 25, 2014)

At these prices I'm tempted to switch to reef crystal!

Do the redsea salt or H2Ocean ever go on sale during the boxing week?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

SUM has H2O even now for $70.


----------



## Norco (Jan 25, 2014)

notclear said:


> SUM has H2O even now for $70.


I didn't know this salt was the same as red sea until last night when I did some research about it. I like the redsea pro salt but the alkalinity is too high and the occasional big water change becomes a problem because of it.

I'm thinking of switching to H2O for the display, but I don't see any reason to not get the reef crystal for the frag tank.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Tropic marin pro reef*

Since switching to Tropic Marin from Reef Crystal- I will never buy any other salt


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

MPreston said:


> Since switching to Tropic Marin from Reef Crystal- I will never buy any other salt


TP marin pro very high quality of salt but it cost to much , RC also good and much cheaper  When i finished last bucket of TM i will switch to RC


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

I do agree- fantastic salt, cost is up there tho


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Very good to know about salt test 

http://www.reef2reef.com/forums/triton-us/177649-any-plans-test-salt.html


----------



## informravi (Dec 4, 2014)

Petsmart has the fluval canister filters on sale this week. Picked up a fluval 406 for $149.99.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

*Aquatic Kingdom- Refractometer*

Did anyone pickup one of the Refractometer for $39.99 reg $80 from Aquatic Kingdom?

Any good?
Worth the price?

I can assume they are just a basic, run of the mill- but is it worth the trip to the strip to get one before they close?


----------



## c31979839 (Nov 26, 2014)

I picked one up from AK on boxing day and it feels like it is good quality. Readings were clear and even had adjustable focus! haha


----------

